# Book Cover Critics Wanted! ;D



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I started this discussion in another thread, but since it's really a different topic I decided to split it off in a new one here. 

I'm working on splitting up my novel In Her Name into a trilogy (for a variety of reasons) and have been playing with ideas for the cover art. Gertie, Theresa, and Chad already had some comments in the original thread, but I thought I'd open it up to general comments just for fun!

For those who haven't read In Her Name, it's a sci-fi/fantasy story, so that's obviously the context of what goes on the cover (even if you don't care about sci-fi and such). I'm trying to avoid anything overly complicated, but here's what I've got so far:

The original cover for In Her Name (which will be the "omnibus" edition containing all three novels that I'm going to split out into separate books):










Here are a few concepts mixing some old and new bits and pieces:

*Number 1:*










*Number 2:*










*Number3: *










Of course, I have to eventually have *three* covers, so the theme should be consistent. Oh, joy!

Anyway, comments and tomatoes invited (if you throw tomatoes, give me some warning so I can put on the Kool Atomic Hat)!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They are all very good, but I'm particularly drawn to the one on the left on the bottom.
deb


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to say I like the bottom left the best


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I like the bottom left too - but it reminds me of Shogun - so my second best of the three is the far right.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ack! Sorry, folks - I had the images side to side, but the browser wrapped them if it didn't happen to be stretched wide enough. So I renumbered them 1, 2, and 3, as I'm not sure which one the "lower left" would be (although I suspect it's #3).


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to vote for #3.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Number 1


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, I was meaning number 3.  And I don't think it reminds me of Shogun at all.  Just my opinion.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Mike!

I really like the original blue chick. 

If you are going to split the books, maybe keep the Warrior and add a representation of Reza as he ages through each book?

Good luck with this.

Sheryl


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Of these three options.... #3 appeals to me.  Ms Blue just doesn't look warrior-like to me and not how I picture the Kreelan gals now that I've finished this awesome book!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Yes, I was meaning number 3. And I don't think it reminds me of Shogun at all. Just my opinion.


I didn't think of Shogun, but Gertie made a point in the thread where we originally started this that the sword on black could be for a book set in medieval Japan (which is never a bad thing, LOL!), and there should be something sci-fi-ish added in.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> I really like the original blue chick.
> 
> ...


The "blue chick" - that cracks me up every time somebody says that! LOL!

That would be good to have Reza on the cover somehow, but with my pocketchange budget the options are pretty limited. I scoured around some of the royalty-free sites but didn't find any that I was entirely happy with, although there was this guy (seems like a pretty dangerous thing he's using for a back-scratcher, though!):


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you show a wider shot so I can form a better opinion??


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Of these three options.... #3 appeals to me. Ms Blue just doesn't look warrior-like to me and not how I picture the Kreelan gals now that I've finished this awesome book!!


She's just enjoying a contemplative moment, that's all... 

But yeah, I wish I could get a model dressed up in full regalia - that would be cool!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Can you show a wider shot so I can form a better opinion??


Not sure what you mean - a larger image?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wel, I was meaning lower, but maybe you just better ignore me.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Wel, I was meaning lower, but maybe you just better ignore me.


No, that's okay - just say what's on your mind! This is about suggestions and comments - my ego isn't in this, it's as much for fun as anything else.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL.   Seriously, the picture did not bring about anything to do with your book.  Seriously.  I promise.  I just wanted to peek a little lower.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really do like #3.  To put this thread back on track.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> LOL. Seriously, the picture did not bring about anything to do with your book. Seriously. I promise. I just wanted to peek a little lower.


LOL! Noooowwww I get it!! I think you must be looking for the Outlander book klub...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I really really am sorry.  I'm laughing so hard, if I were drinking sprite it would be snorted up my nose.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I really really am sorry. I'm laughing so hard, if I were drinking sprite it would be snorted up my nose.


HA! Why apologize? Any time something is funny enough to qualify for snorking sprite up your nose, it's gotta be good!! LOL!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> The "blue chick" - that cracks me up every time somebody says that! LOL!
> 
> That would be good to have Reza on the cover somehow, but with my pocketchange budget the options are pretty limited. I scoured around some of the royalty-free sites but didn't find any that I was entirely happy with, although there was this guy (seems like a pretty dangerous thing he's using for a back-scratcher, though!):


I just bought the book so I don't know if it goes with the story - but_ Dang_ - that cover would make me look twice and read what the book was about -


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> The "blue chick" - that cracks me up every time somebody says that! LOL!
> 
> That would be good to have Reza on the cover somehow, but with my pocketchange budget the options are pretty limited. I scoured around some of the royalty-free sites but didn't find any that I was entirely happy with, although there was this guy (seems like a pretty dangerous thing he's using for a back-scratcher, though!):


Holy Smokes!!  And wouldn't that make a great screen saver!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> LOL. Seriously, the picture did not bring about anything to do with your book. Seriously. I promise. I just wanted to peek a little lower.


I think he missed the point completely  but I agree with you


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think if you leave this thread up and we bump it up occasionally some of the super duper computer folks may come up with something that might fit the "budget" - if you promise them a part in your movie


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I like #3 the best, mostly because I'm drawn to the cover.  Really like the background moon.  I'll be honest and say I don't like the "blue lady," although I realize the importance of a woman to In Her Name.  Perhaps having a woman on the cover isn't as important with the trilogy; I don't know as I haven't read it.  If you do decide to have a woman on the cover, my personal opinion is that the "blue lady" concepts are definitely not as classy as the others and seem a bit busy, less intriguing.  BTW, I love book cover art, so good luck!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I think he missed the point completely  but I agree with you


I know. That's why I felt bad. He was looking for help, and I was thinking about something else. Oh well, we got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I think he missed the point completely  but I agree with you


No, I got it, it just took a while - I'm not at all shy about admitting that I can bet a bit dense! 

Well, maybe I'll keep him in mind...hmmm...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I think you could put him on the cover of anything you write and we'd buy it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll buy anything Mike writes!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'll buy anything Mike writes!


I second that!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the original cover for the Omnibus edition and #3 for the first book. 

Here's an idea:

Book 1 could use the #3 cover, Book 2 could use a variation of that with a darker sky, and Book 3 could use the pitch black #1 cover.

See what I'm getting at?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

sherylb said:


> I second that!


Hey! Y'all are makin' me blush! 

So, how about THIS:










Note that the "guy" isn't optimized - it's just a thumbnail image with the watermark still on it that I stretched to fit (but sorry, *still* no peeking!!)...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Not a self portrait??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike--

I want to see the front of the guy with sword....but again, that's for a different book klub...

Comparing the new image with the blue babe to your original cover, the original is a stronger design, so if you're going to have the babe, the original is better.

I like #3 best; (although the guy with the sword is gaining fast) if you want to add a sci fi element, a spaceship of some kind somewhere in the background?  Not too large, kinda subtle...

Thanks for letting us give you feedback.  How kool is this, KBoarders?

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

CS said:


> I like the original cover for the Omnibus edition and #3 for the first book.
> 
> Here's an idea:
> 
> ...


Yes, that has possibilities! I want the layout/look to be similar across the three books, but each cover to try and hint at something of the part of the story it contains.

For example (for those who may not have read this thing), Empire covers the hero's time growing up in an alien empire; the second book, tentatively titled Confederation, tells of what happens to him upon his return; and the third book, Final Battle, is where everything comes together (with a bang, as it were).


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Not a self portrait??


Give me until the end of September and I'll be making this guy look like a cheese doodle. By then I'll have had a second go-round with ChaLEAN Extreme and finished P90X!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love number 3. Really nice.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Give me until the end of September and I'll be making this guy look like a cheese doodle. By then I'll have had a second go-round with ChaLEAN Extreme and finished P90X!


We want pictures.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

#2. I may be the only vote out there...maybe it's just familiar. I do like that there is a woman (blue chick, if you prefer) on the cover, b/c it correlates more with the title _In Her Name_. Although if it is the Empress, I would prefer her to look a little more...mystical. Maybe just a faint profile or something. Just some random thoughts.

As for the Reza cover? I would think somebody misfiled your book in the Sci-Fi section! 

N


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike--
> 
> I want to see the front of the guy with sword....but again, that's for a different book klub...


Yeah, I'm sure if we could peek lower, there'd be a kilt... 



> Comparing the new image with the blue babe to your original cover, the original is a stronger design, so if you're going to have the babe, the original is better.
> 
> I like #3 best; (although the guy with the sword is gaining fast) if you want to add a sci fi element, a spaceship of some kind somewhere in the background? Not too large, kinda subtle...


Yeah, I think I'll just leave the blue chick on the omnibus/original. She fits there. Maybe a spaceship or something if I can find a decent one for the second or third books? Those have more space action going on than Empire.

And while I did it as a joke, I have to say that the He-Man cover is growing on me...



> Thanks for letting us give you feedback. How kool is this, KBoarders?
> 
> Betsy


Hey, thank you all for the feedback! I enjoy hearing what folks have to say - you all have lots of great ideas (and if I can make a couple folks blow Sprite out their nose at unintended humor, so much the better! LOL!)...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> We want pictures.


We have some on our site at http://www.fitclubtoday.com showing where we were last June vs. where we are now. But in another six months I'll be kicking sword-boy's butt!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> #2. I may be the only vote out there...maybe it's just familiar. I do like that there is a woman (blue chick, if you prefer) on the cover, b/c it correlates more with the title _In Her Name_. Although if it is the Empress, I would prefer her to look a little more...mystical. Maybe just a faint profile or something. Just some random thoughts.
> 
> As for the Reza cover? I would think somebody misfiled your book in the Sci-Fi section!
> 
> N


Something with the Empress would be perfect for the third book, but I think that's beyond my skills to make look decent - the only scene I could think of that would be truly fitting is the one near the end of the story where she's in the throne room, having reawakened and...oh, wait, that'd be a spoiler!!


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

#3 for me.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

drenee said:


> We want pictures.


Now, now. I can see that I should have been monitoring Mr. Kreelan Warrior more closely. This is getting out of hand!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

rho said:


> I just bought the book so I don't know if it goes with the story - but_ Dang_ - that cover would make me look twice and read what the book was about -


Well, keep that in mind as you read through "Book 1" - is the cover misleading?? Or does it matter at that point?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Now, now. I can see that I should have been monitoring Mr. Kreelan Warrior more closely. This is getting out of hand!


I checked out the fit link he gave me. I loved the 33 tips. Some of them I already live by, and I copied the rest of them down. Thanks so much.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I hate the He-Man cover. It makes your book like like Harlequin porn. Please don't use it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

libro said:


> I like #3 the best, mostly because I'm drawn to the cover. Really like the background moon. I'll be honest and say I don't like the "blue lady," although I realize the importance of a woman to In Her Name. Perhaps having a woman on the cover isn't as important with the trilogy; I don't know as I haven't read it. If you do decide to have a woman on the cover, my personal opinion is that the "blue lady" concepts are definitely not as classy as the others and seem a bit busy, less intriguing. BTW, I love book cover art, so good luck!


Yeah, I think she'd be a lot better if she were a closer representation of what the Kreelan warriors really look like, but she was the best I could do on an indie shoestring budget (not bad for all that, but could certainly be improved!). And yes, I think one thing I'm trying to get away from is the busy-ness - that's one thing about the first cover that, on retrospect, I would've worked more to smooth out...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

ScrappingForever said:


> Now, now. I can see that I should have been monitoring Mr. Kreelan Warrior more closely. This is getting out of hand!


D'oh! She's onto me!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

CS said:


> I hate the He-Man cover. It makes your book like like Harlequin porn. Please don't use it.


Point taken! Again, this is as much for fun as anything else - I don't think Jan would let me use that one anyway (although if it was Hrithik Roshan she wouldn't let me use anything else)...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

CS said:


> I hate the He-Man cover. It makes your book like like Harlequin porn. Please don't use it.


Those were exactly my thoughts, too! It doesn't really give the correct feel for the book, although it may bring in a whole different genre of readers! 



drenee said:


> I checked out the fit link he gave me. I loved the 33 tips. Some of them I already live by, and I copied the rest of them down. Thanks so much.


Glad you liked them! I love them, too. I tried to do a more in depth post on each of them on my other blog, but it just got to be too much to keep up with. If I only had time to sit down and do them all at once! 



kreelanwarrior said:


> Point taken! Again, this is as much for fun as anything else - I don't think Jan would let me use that one anyway (although if it was Hrithik Roshan she wouldn't let me use anything else)...


If it were Hrithik, we'd need to have a front view, to see his gorgeous eyes, but it would still have to have some sort of quality to it that didn't immediately proclaim "BODICE RIPPER!"


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, the number 3's seem to have it for this round, so I'll go with that for now. But there are two more books to come (just to get the trilogy released individually), plus the other projects as they move forward, so expect more cover art critic contests!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That was fun.  Thanks for letting us help.  
deb


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i liked #3, #2 totally reminded me of Shogun as well


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to the party, Mike.  I've been offline for two days.  I'll add my "Nay" to the guy with the swordly back-scratcher.  

The one with the sword and the beachlike background could still be a "Japanese Empire" kind of book.  

My suggestion is to stay with the original cover and list the three books to be found inside.  The original cover art is really interesting and draws the reader in.  The three inside covers don't have to be fancy; more textual than graphic.  These suggestions are obviously for the K edition.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party, Mike. I've been offline for two days. I'll add my "Nay" to the guy with the swordly back-scratcher.
> 
> The one with the sword and the beachlike background could still be a "Japanese Empire" kind of book.
> 
> My suggestion is to stay with the original cover and list the three books to be found inside. The original cover art is really interesting and draws the reader in. The three inside covers don't have to be fancy; more textual than graphic. These suggestions are obviously for the K edition.


Oh, poor He-Man! 

Well, the trick is that I do need three related but distinct covers. See, the current iteration of In Her Name - what will become the omnibus edition - is basically going to stay the same. I'll update the cover art a bit to let anyone looking at it know that it contains all three volumes (ditto with text descriptions).

But I still need separate covers for the individual releases of the trilogy (what are now Books 1, 2, and 3 in the original volume)...

And as you noted, I don't want to get overly fancy - partly because things start looking too busy, but also because it takes a lot more time to fiddle with it. Ack!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Then you could give away book 1. I think we've proven that that drives sales of sequels!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> Then you could give away book 1. I think we've proven that that drives sales of sequels!


LOL! That may be so, but I can't give anything away in print except review copies. And the print versions are really the driver for splitting In Her Name into a trilogy. One of the complaints has been that the book is so darn big and heavy (a full two pounds!) that it's hard to hold comfortably. So the new individual paperbacks will be about 300 pages long and probably list for between $8 and $10 (minus any discount retailers may add).

I figure I'll also have the books available in Kindle and Mobi formats, too, although at reduced price, but I don't think free (even if I could on Amazon, which I can't - $0.99 is the lowest I can list). Even at that, I'm of two minds about free or extremely low price points. On the one hand, it sometimes can boost your sales and your sales rank, as people often figure that there's no risk in spending a buck on something, and free is free.

On the other hand, there are a lot of other folks who look at a price like that and figure it's an indicator of quality (which, alas, it often is) and they don't want to waste their time on it. If you look in the sci-fi category in the Kindle store, for example, almost all of the books in the top 100 that are a buck or free are classics that are already well-known. But virtually all of the new releases at the upper end are priced at around $5 and up. There are a couple of exceptions, but not many.

But that's something I can certainly play with, I suppose: maybe price the first book way low to get people hooked, then maybe sell the other two for $3 or something. I dunno. But that's good food for thought for my solitary brain cell!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> But that's good food for thought for my solitary brain cell!


We're just grateful that your solitary brain cell is attached to your fingers.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We're just grateful that your solitary brain cell is attached to your fingers.


Me, too! It'd kinda suck if it wasn't! LOL!

That reminds me of something I have to share. Okay, I'm a "manager" where I work (note: my boss today described my management style as "like being on the bobsled ride from hell," which I took as a compliment), and we've got to do a bunch of personnel action poop. One of the reports I noticed in our stupid HR management software was called a "position report." Curious - since I'd never heard of this before (the system is totally new) - I clicked on it for one of the folks under me. Up pops this document that has a summary of generic boilerplate about the job. Okay so far.

Then I get down to "technical tasks." Now, I know I sound like Dave Barry here when I say that I am *not* making this up. Here were the very first two of these "technical tasks" (the rest don't matter, believe me!):

- Must be looking at a computer monitor for a minimum of two hours.

_What about the other six?_

- Must conduct repetitive motions with fingers, hands, feet, or other appendages.

_Other appendages?? How many choices are there, for cryin' out loud??_

That was when I decided it was time to leave early for the day. You can only take so much!! And Dilbert thought *he* had it bad!!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Me, too! It'd kinda suck if it wasn't! LOL!
> 
> That reminds me of something I have to share. Okay, I'm a "manager" where I work (note: my boss today described my management style as "like being on the bobsled ride from hell," which I took as a compliment), and we've got to do a bunch of personnel action poop. One of the reports I noticed in our stupid HR management software was called a "position report." Curious - since I'd never heard of this before (the system is totally new) - I clicked on it for one of the folks under me. Up pops this document that has a summary of generic boilerplate about the job. Okay so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> - Must conduct repetitive motions with fingers, hands, feet, or other appendages.
> 
> _Other appendages?? How many choices are there, for cryin' out loud??_
> 
> That was when I decided it was time to leave early for the day. You can only take so much!! And Dilbert thought *he* had it bad!!


I'm not sure that I want to know where you work!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I like #3....they are all great covers though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> - Must conduct repetitive motions with fingers, hands, feet, or other appendages.
> 
> _Other appendages?? How many choices are there, for cryin' out loud??_


Sounds like a job description for a


Spoiler



brothel.



Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> I like #3....they are all great covers though.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> - Must be looking at a computer monitor for a minimum of two hours.
> 
> _What about the other six?_


Anything more than two hours is considered grounds for workers comp.



> - Must conduct repetitive motions with fingers, hands, feet, or other appendages.
> 
> _Other appendages?? How many choices are there, for cryin' out loud??_


Must I state the obvious. Depends on if you're a man or woman. 

Even if I didn't know you work for the government, I would know after reading this.  The reason I know is I used to write manuals for each position in my department in city government and software manuals for the computer illiterate in the department. I got a job once writing a technical manual because I started out with "Turn on the computer."


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Anything more than two hours is considered grounds for workers comp.


Hey! I better start filling out the paperwork - maybe I can get out with full medical disability!!



> Must I state the obvious. Depends on if you're a man or woman.


Well, I know that I make a lot of "repetitive motions" with my fingers at work, but the gestures I make probably aren't what the author of the position report had in mind!



> Even if I didn't know you work for the government, I would know after reading this.  The reason I know is I used to write manuals for each position in my department in city government and software manuals for the computer illiterate in the department. I got a job once writing a technical manual because I started out with "Turn on the computer."


Yeah, kinda sad, isn't it...Now you know why I'd love to be able to make it financially as an author! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Yeah, kinda sad, isn't it...Now you know why I'd love to be able to make it financially as an author! LOL!


After you break up IHN into three books, are you going to resubmit to a publisher? Considering your sales and reviews, it might be easier to get their attention.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> After you break up IHN into three books, are you going to resubmit to a publisher? Considering your sales and reviews, it might be easier to get their attention.


I haven't really thought that far ahead, but that's definitely a possibility. The only downside is that there aren't that many publishers that do sci-fi books anymore... 

Oh, and I have one last candidate for the cover of Empire - I'll post it once we get to Phoenix (we're at the gate waitin to leave)...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Baen a lot, but I don't know how good they are about picking up indies...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> The "blue chick" - that cracks me up every time somebody says that! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


>


Chad, how did you ever manage to snap a photo of Esah Zhurah?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Chad, how did you ever manage to snap a photo of Esah Zhurah?


Holy cow! Look at those eyelashes - that looks really painful!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I think this one may have it:

- a clear "space theme" background (so there's no confusing it with medieval Japan! LOL!)
- a different sword, bit of a different feel

Note that there's still a watermark on the image (since it's just a preview), which obviously would be gone in the final version...

So, more musings!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I dunno...to me it looks more like fire in the background than space, just at first glance.  I had to look close to see the planet-looking bodies.  All that orange nebula stuff kinda hides them.  I like the sword better, though, it does look more fantasy-ish than the one in the 3rd cover.

Any chance you can find a space background with more pinky/blue nebula in it? Maybe a good pic of the Orion Nebula!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it!!

I still miss the Blue Chick!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ohhh I like it!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Let's see, a nebula here...










and a planet thingy there...










Hmm. And Jan just pointed out something I hadn't thought of: I could just use three of these "themed" ones (I guess the font/type and the sword would be the carry-over) to cover each of the books...?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey now....I like those, and the idea Jan had. Maybe use the Orion Nebula one for the first book [gets the whole space-faring yet-fantasy-based theme/image across to start with], and the planet thingy one for the second one, which as I recall from what you said will be the split with the part that's kinda more "human"/planet-bound. The orangy-nebula with planet thingies might work for the 3rd one, or something similar.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hey now....I like those, and the idea Jan had. Maybe use the Orion Nebula one for the first book [gets the whole space-faring yet-fantasy-based theme/image across to start with], and the planet thingy one for the second one, which as I recall from what you said will be the split with the part that's kinda more "human"/planet-bound. The orangy-nebula with planet thingies might work for the 3rd one, or something similar.


Steph -

That's exactly what Jan said! So here's the lineup:




























Jan also pointed out that the second one would be good because the blue planet in the background was sort of reminiscent of Erlang...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

very nice, and the "series" look is good


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Great covers, very nice.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

perfect  

Now I know why you latched onto Jan


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!! I really like those Mike. Great job! 
(Even though there isn't a "blue chick" there!) 
Sheryl


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, I think that works.









I'd also suggest adding some kind of "book 1", "book 2", "book 3" indicator on the cover; I know I personally prefer that when I'm looking at books on Amazon and can see it on the cover (since it rarely makes it in the title on the Kindle versions). The more places it shows -- cover, title, description -- the easier it is for the reader, IMO. Maybe small print underneath the title that says something like _"Book 1 [or One] of In Her Name"_, even if it does repeat "In Her Name" again?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'd also suggest adding some kind of "book 1", "book 2", "book 3" indicator on the cover; I know I personally prefer that when I'm looking at books on Amazon and can see it on the cover (since it rarely makes it in the title on the Kindle versions). The more places it shows -- cover, title, description -- the easier it is for the reader, IMO. Maybe small print underneath the title that says something like _"Book 1 [or One] of In Her Name"_, even if it does repeat "In Her Name" again?


Oh, yeah. Completely forgot about the book order. Good catch Steph! And I totally agree with you.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes I have to look at things a couple of zillion times to get that obvious *duh* thing. 

Or maybe just put _"Book One of..."_ above the existing "In Her Name" portion in small letters, rather than below...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Well you've evolved from the beginning of the thread, but I just found it.. personally I'd look at the book with the "blue chick" on the cover but probably not at the current versions so much.  But they are certainly attractive covers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mike, I think you've got it. Jan, you nailed the theme that connects the three books. Perfect, guys.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Steph -
> 
> That's exactly what Jan said! So here's the lineup:
> 
> ...


I confess, I haven't read your book yet (although it's on my TBR list), but I love the new covers!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'd also suggest adding some kind of "book 1", "book 2", "book 3" indicator on the cover; I know I personally prefer that when I'm looking at books on Amazon and can see it on the cover (since it rarely makes it in the title on the Kindle versions). The more places it shows -- cover, title, description -- the easier it is for the reader, IMO. Maybe small print underneath the title that says something like _"Book 1 [or One] of In Her Name"_, even if it does repeat "In Her Name" again?


Ah! Excellent idea! That's something that drives us nuts about books in a series - when it's not clear which one is which.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Sometimes I have to look at things a couple of zillion times to get that obvious *duh* thing.
> 
> Or maybe just put _"Book One of..."_ above the existing "In Her Name" portion in small letters, rather than below...


Okay, did that - looks like a winner!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner said:


> I confess, I haven't read your book yet (although it's on my TBR list), but I love the new covers!


Awesome! Okay, I think we've got this sucker nailed down. Shoot. Now I'm gonna have to finish the next book so we can have fun with making the cover for that!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

These covers are stunning!  Great job!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

libro said:


> These covers are stunning! Great job!


Thanks! Now if they just help sell the suckers...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Yaay! Isn't he good! And with the help of all of your suggestions, he nailed the covers without having to spend countless hours trying to put something together! Can't wait to see how these do!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Mike -

I just want to say that I love this thread - book covers are a *huge* factor for me for, I admit it!  I've always wondered how book covers were created, and now I have an idea. I've heard most covers are determined more by the publisher than the author. Look at how some long-standing series by Sue Grafton, Laurell K. Hamilton, etc to see how they get "refreshed" [for good or bad, depending on your persective]. Understandable yet sometimes the original is best, just leave it alone 

I really like the sword - that handle is an amazing piece of artwork - and it does create a good "anchor" for the series.

The backgrounds are fabulous, too. Are you really going to be selling these in stores? I want to know when so I can get them 

Marci


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Marci said:


> Hi, Mike -
> 
> I just want to say that I love this thread - book covers are a *huge* factor for me for, I admit it!  I've always wondered how book covers were created, and now I have an idea. I've heard most covers are determined more by the publisher than the author. Look at how some long-standing series by Sue Grafton, Laurell K. Hamilton, etc to see how they get "refreshed" [for good or bad, depending on your persective]. Understandable yet sometimes the original is best, just leave it alone
> 
> ...


Hey, Marci!

Well, I'm not sure I'd necessarily judge how book covers are made based on the process we went through here, as this was probably a pretty unconventional process! LOL! And normally, yes, the publisher handles all the artwork and so on, but since I'm the author *and* publisher, I have the nice option of doing whatever I want with the books I write. And based on the interactions I've had with folks on Kindleboards, it only seemed natural to get input from everybody here, and that really helped (and was great fun!).

But, as you point out, the cover art is really important: on-line or in stores, that's often the first impression someone has of the book. Even if someone's recommended the book to you, if the cover art is crappy (or, in some cases, nonexistent), it's a turn-off. This happens a lot with indie books, but it happens with mainstream books, too.

As for these books, they'll be available on-line from Amazon and a number of other places (although not Barnes & Noble, unfortunately). I'd love for them to be available in local bookstores, too, but that's pretty unlikely - it's *very* hard for indie publishers/authors to get their books into brick and mortar stores.

But, what the heck. I'm just waiting for the movie deal...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> I've heard most covers are determined more by the publisher than the author. Look at how some long-standing series by Sue Grafton, Laurell K. Hamilton, etc to see how they get "refreshed" [for good or bad, depending on your persective]. Understandable yet sometimes the original is best, just leave it alone


I always hate it when the cover is clearly innaccurate compared to the book. Its pretty obvious in Sci-fi when the character depicted on the cover has the worng number of arms or is the wrong color or the spaceship is completely different than described in the text or the scene depicted never happened. I've read several authors grumbling that the artist obviously never read the book 

(Imagine a green chick on your cover  )


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I always hate it when the cover is clearly innaccurate compared to the book. Its pretty obvious in Sci-fi when the character depicted on the cover has the worng number of arms or is the wrong color or the spaceship is completely different than described in the text or the scene depicted never happened. I've read several authors grumbling that the artist obviously never read the book
> 
> (Imagine a green chick on your cover  )


Yeah, I agree - I've had a few like that, and you feel like it's false advertising! If I had any real money, I'd have more "descriptive" covers made - with armor-clad blue chicks! - but I think these ones are pretty close for a shoestring budget...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This might work but it's a little *too* scary.










Can I be in the movie version though?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> This might work but it's a little *too* scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAGGGGHH!!!

I need to change my shorts!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

After that picture of Harvey - I'm glad you decided on the covers!  

But then that could be a new idea for a new book


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey, before you decide you want to be a male Kreelan, you'd better read the book.  It's sort of like being a male praying mantis.  Not a happy prospect.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah, but what a way to go. 

I have In Her Name on my Kindle and it's on my Gotta Read Next list!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL, Harvey.

Mike, I like those covers. I would pick them up to check out the excerpt.  Also the one with the Blue chick on the cover - all in one, can be purchased at Boarders but they have to have it shipped from their warehouse. Its in their database but not in stock. But hey, some place other than Amazon.  Before kindle I would look books up on amazon then go to boarders to get it or order it in. I'm sure others might do the same. 

theresam


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> This might work but it's a little *too* scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um. I'm not sure you're gonna get by the casting agent, Harvey! You need long braided black hair and some impressive canine teeth...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Yeah, but what a way to go.


Well, I suppose it could be worse, although it's hard to imagine! LOL!!



> I have In Her Name on my Kindle and it's on my Gotta Read Next list!!


Coolness!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You can get the teeth at the fun shop- but the hair


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL, Harvey.
> 
> Mike, I like those covers. I would pick them up to check out the excerpt. Also the one with the Blue chick on the cover - all in one, can be purchased at Boarders but they have to have it shipped from their warehouse. Its in their database but not in stock. But hey, some place other than Amazon. Before kindle I would look books up on amazon then go to boarders to get it or order it in. I'm sure others might do the same.
> 
> theresam


Oh, that's interesting! I guess that makes sense, as they can order it from Ingram or Baker & Taylor (distributors). I'm sort of hoping that breaking it into a trilogy will help the print sales, as most folks aren't willing (rightly so) to spend a fairly weighty sum on an unknown author. Well, I guess technically I'm not "unknown" anymore, since you guys know me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I have In Her Name on my Kindle and it's on my Gotta Read Next list!!


Harvey, I'm willing to let you slide on _Dragonfly in Amber_ to put _In Her Name_ at the top of your list. How's that for a recommendation? 



kreelanwarrior said:


> Oh, that's interesting! I guess that makes sense, as they can order it from Ingram or Baker & Taylor (distributors). I'm sort of hoping that breaking it into a trilogy will help the print sales, as most folks aren't willing (rightly so) to spend a fairly weighty sum on an unknown author.


Sounds like you've got print-on-demand.



> Well, I guess technically I'm not "unknown" anymore, since you guys know me!


And we'll tell two friends, and they'll tell two friends ...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Sounds like you've got print-on-demand.


Well they are pretty fast for print on demand. Boarders told me they could have a copy to the store in 3 days. So lets see 1 day to print and 2 to ship? <ggggg>

Wow that's awfully nice of you to let Harvey move In Her Name before Dragon Fly in Amber. Though I think it would be hard to stop in the middle of that book! But I know when I was reading In Her Name I didn't read much of anything else,,,, much...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Harvey, I'm willing to let you slide on _Dragonfly in Amber_ to put _In Her Name_ at the top of your list. How's that for a recommendation?


Holy cow! Where's the fainting couch... 



> Sounds like you've got print-on-demand.


Yep. No warehouses full of books. Order it...it's printed and delivered... 



> And we'll tell two friends, and they'll tell two friends ...


Yay! I'm hoping!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Well they are pretty fast for print on demand. Boarders told me they could have a copy to the store in 3 days. So lets see 1 day to print and 2 to ship? <ggggg>


Yeah, Lightning Source (the printer) lives up to its name. The trilogy is going to be printed by CreateSpace (which is owned by Amazon) - distribution isn't quite as big, but a lot less expensive to set up. Now if I was selling millions of copies, I wouldn't worry about it... 



> Wow that's awfully nice of you to let Harvey move In Her Name before Dragon Fly in Amber. Though I think it would be hard to stop in the middle of that book! But I know when I was reading In Her Name I didn't read much of anything else,,,, much...


I'm still stunned. Where's the Kool Atomic Hat? I have to give it back to Gertie...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, the last questions are up for the IHN book club! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6208.0.html


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, the last questions are up for the IHN book club! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6208.0.html


There's a Book Klub?!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> There's a Book Klub?!


Yeah, dude! Come join in - the top level showing all the threads is here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,20.0.html.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> There's a Book Klub?!


Chad, Chad, Chad ... where _have_ you been.









This is the last week, but you can scroll back through the discussions. Even just discussing the ending should be good.

See ya' there.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Chad, Chad, Chad ... where _have_ you been.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the nice thing about having the discussions posted is that anybody can join in later if they want.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> And the nice thing about having the discussions posted is that anybody can join in later if they want.


Yes, the more discussion, the better.

I'll be answering the final questions tonight. Lots to think about.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Chad, Chad, Chad ... where _have_ you been.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well....I finished the book on Day 2 of the book club ( at 2am on a workday, thank you very much author dude!!)
and I was too lazy to write out responses to all those hard questions. I had flash backs to expository compositions for poetry in English COMP II in college. I HATED that class.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> well....I finished the book on Day 2 of the book club ( at 2am on a workday, thank you very much author dude!!)


What is it about this book that causes us to stay up reading until the week hours? I finished at 2:30am a few weeks ago.



> and I was too lazy to write out responses to all those hard questions. I had flash backs to expository compositions for poetry in English COMP II in college. I HATED that class.


Ick. I would have hated that class, too.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Arrived at this party way too late  Mike...I love, absolutely love, the covers on page 5 of this thread. Book covers in a series that catch my eye have a running theme in them and you've nailed it. Numbering each book as Steph suggested is a great idea...makes it easy for the reader to purchase without having to figure out which came first *


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> well....I finished the book on Day 2 of the book club ( at 2am on a workday, thank you very much author dude!!)
> and I was too lazy to write out responses to all those hard questions. I had flash backs to expository compositions for poetry in English COMP II in college. I HATED that class.


LOL!! I know exactly what you mean - I always hated English lit classes in high school, and I totally avoided them in college. I took the mandatory "English 101" type class, and that was it. I had a lot more Russian literature classes than I have anything else. Maybe that's where the dark aspect of my writing comes from (go figure!).

But we'll make it easy on ya: what did you think of the book (if you can remember back that far)?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> What is it about this book that causes us to stay up reading until the week hours? I finished at 2:30am a few weeks ago.


Actually, I think I'm going to add that to the questions for the last thread on the Klub!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Arrived at this party way too late  Mike...I love, absolutely love, the covers on page 5 of this thread. Book covers in a series that catch my eye have a running theme in them and you've nailed it. Numbering each book as Steph suggested is a great idea...makes it easy for the reader to purchase without having to figure out which came first *


Hey, the party goes on! The klub technically ends this week, but I'd certainly be happy to chat with anybody who'd like to come back through the threads - everybody has something different to say and sees different things in what they read. This has been - and continues to be - VERY useful and fun for me! So please feel free to check out the other threads if you want - I'll be there! 

And thanks for the compliments on the covers - I think those came out extremely well, with help from the folks here (and a little magic from Photoshop)! Again, that was a lot of fun to do with everybody - lots of great feedback and ideas!

Of course, the numbering does leave me with a bit of a conundrum, sort of like what Lucas went through with Star Wars: I'm numbering these books 1-2-3, but I'm penciling in some notes for the next book, which is going to start with the first contact between the Empire and the humans. And there's probably enough material in a century-long war for another book or two in between that and "Empire." Then if we step back into the early days of the First Empire... LOL!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, what you do, Mike, is call the prequel(s!) by another name instead of "In Her Name"...or, "In Her Name: The Beginning", something like that.  Then you can reuse 1-xxx for those.   And for stepping back, you can use "In Her Name: First Empire, The Early Days" (naw, that's kinda long...but you get the drift).

Be creative and you can still get "In Her Name" in the name of other trilogies that have to do with the same universe, but that are sorta kinda stand-alone trilogies.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Of course, the numbering does leave me with a bit of a conundrum, sort of like what Lucas went through with Star Wars: I'm numbering these books 1-2-3, but I'm penciling in some notes for the next book, which is going to start with the first contact between the Empire and the humans. And there's probably enough material in a century-long war for another book or two in between that and "Empire." Then if we step back into the early days of the First Empire... LOL!!


*LOL...you should have heard me trying to explain to my daughter how Star Wars IV is really SW I to me since I had seen it as a kid  She still doesn't get it...*


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Well, what you do, Mike, is call the prequel(s!) by another name instead of "In Her Name"...or, "In Her Name: The Beginning", something like that. Then you can reuse 1-xxx for those.  And for stepping back, you can use "In Her Name: First Empire, The Early Days" (naw, that's kinda long...but you get the drift).
> 
> Be creative and you can still get "In Her Name" in the name of other trilogies that have to do with the same universe, but that are sorta kinda stand-alone trilogies.


Okay, yeah, that'll work - now I just have to find the time to write! LOL!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...you should have heard me trying to explain to my daughter how Star Wars IV is really SW I to me since I had seen it as a kid  She still doesn't get it...*


Ha! Yeah, I think we had to go through that, too. Good heavens...


----------

